# Barcelona - The Photos!



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well I'm back! 

And I think its the best city I've ever been to







! It's got everything: beaches, architecture, street life, sunny weather, etc.







I'm already talking about going back with my family in Sept / Oct.









I took hundreds of photos (skipped more of those conference sessions than I should have







), so here is just a small selection:

*Sagrada Familia* Gaudi's masterpiece; still very much under construction despite him dying in 1927; hoped to be finished by 2027 to celebrate 100yrs since his death. And I climbed those towers. Amazing!














































*Casa Batllo * Another famous Gaudi building:














































*Casa Mila and Finca Guell * More Gaudi!














































* Street Art*










These guys were incredible. So much so, that I used my camera to take a video of them. What they managed to do on the concrete sidewalk rivalled anything I ever seen at any 'official' gymnastic event.





































*Last few odds'n'sods --- promise. *

*La Barceloneta*










*La Font Magica*










*Port Olympic*










*Port Olympic*










*Port Olympic*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Great pics Hawkey







I enjoyed them.

I love Spain, hardly away from the place, fantastic cities full of colour, life, culture and history. Cities like Bilbao and Gijon are aesthetically worlds apart from the southern cities like Malaga and Cadiz but the people are still the same....bloody noisy buggers.









My favourite city is Madrid by a long long way.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really great photos Paul, I had no idea all that was there









Ive never been to mainland Spain










I had better put it on my list









Thanks for the photos....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Brilliant, really enjoyed them.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

excellent photos, glad you enjoyed it.

Andy


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

stunning photos,the one with the bloke walking in the wind looks like it belongs on a pink floyd album cover


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Stunning... glad u enjoyed!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Brilliant pics. It looks great


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Some great photo's Paul, I've only been to Barcelona once about 15 years ago and looks like I need to go back for sure


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Looks fantastic - time to go back again methinks


----------

